# need help on gender identification ASAP........



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

Hello guys i need a little help on gender identification as my bird whiteface double factor dominant silver was told as female and she has spots under her wings but she has started singing like a male and when i checked from the pelvic joint ****. it was closed just like the male would have but the thing is she still has spots under her wings. please guide i'm so confused.


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

*gender*

It is very difficult to figure out gender of Tiels, sometimes you can tell by their actions. But There is a DNA testing where you put a tiny sample of blood (i got it when I clipped nails by accident) and sent it. You send it in the mail and it tells you in a week or so the gender. It is not like Parakeets where you can look at the cere and see if it is blue or brown. :wf cinnamon:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old is she? Males look like females as babies. Your best bet to know for sure would be with a DNA test. They're fairly inexpensive online.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Females can have a pelvis that's narrow like a male, especially if they've never laid an egg. It's also possible for females to sing although it's not common. 

How old is the bird? Does it have a bright white face or a plain grey face? Dominant silver affects the distribution of melanin on the wing feathers, and I honestly don't know whether it affects the wing spots at all.


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

tielfan said:


> Females can have a pelvis that's narrow like a male, especially if they've never laid an egg. It's also possible for females to sing although it's not common.
> 
> How old is the bird? Does it have a bright white face or a plain grey face? Dominant silver affects the distribution of melanin on the wing feathers, and I honestly don't know whether it affects the wing spots at all.


below are her pics


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

she is almost 11 months


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Has she gone through a molt yet? Personally, I would get a DNA test to confirm the gender.


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

dear roxy i'm not sure about her molt as i bought her from a student


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

is there any any sign by which we can visually tell that she has gone through her first molt?


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

The DNA test is super easy - the one I did just required plucking a few feathers, and it cost less than $15. I'd go that route just so you can find out right away.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No there really isn't. A DNA test is at the most $25 online. Super easy to do and you will know 100% what her gender is.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The bird has the coloring of a hen or juvenile, although it looks like there may be a couple of small feathers where adult male coloring is starting to develop. Most males would be more advanced on getting their adult coloring at this age, although there are some late bloomers who can take more than a year to get it. You'll know for sure after she/he molts. If it's a male, the face will start changing to a bright white color. If it's female, the face color will stay the same.


----------



## emamm786 (May 25, 2018)

thanks to all


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Do all her tail feathers match? Are any of them solid grey? Or are they all covered in stripes? I couldn’t see in the picture. If there is some solid grey and some striped (or all solid grey) then you have a boy who is currently moulting other wise you won’t know if there is a moult going on. Has this bird got any stripes around the vent on the small feathers? That’s normally a sign it’s a girl but once again you won’t know 100% unless you know it’s moulted. By this time next year you will know for sure as if it’s a male it will have a full white face and if it’s a female he face will be the same as now


----------

